# Don't Worry, I'll Be OK



## lightm05

Don't Worry I'll Be Ok...

can someone please translate to Tagalog....


----------



## cyrille2188

Huwag kang magalala, ayos lang ako.
(Lit. Don't worry, I _am_ OK)

There is no difference between 'I am OK' and 'I will be OK' in Tagalog.


----------



## lightm05

thank you very much


----------



## Roshini

I think we can also use : Huwag magalala, okey lang ako. But I need someone to back me up. Sige.


----------



## wEi-wEi

> Don't Worry I'll Be Ok...



all of you were right, but the complete translation is:
   "Huwag kang magalala magiging maayos din ako."


----------



## Roshini

"Huwag kang magalala magiging maayos din ako."
But isn't din used for too? Like 'don't worry, I'll be ok too?'
How about that?


----------



## wEi-wEi

yah... din is also used as too.. but in this sentence she used "i'll" and sometimes din can be used in future...


----------



## Roshini

How is that? Can you please explain further how din is used in 'i'll', and in future? Examples would be good.


----------



## wEi-wEi

gusto ko din matulog = i also want to sleep / i want to sleep too

din is been used when you want to say: also, too... words like that...


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. Gusto ko matulog ngayon sahin ako'y maraming pagod na .(I want to sleep now because I'm very tired.) Please chech the arrangement of words in this sentence. Please put it colours fro those which are wrongly place. Thanks. Appreciate it.


----------



## Roshini

Oh is I'll miss you - mamimiss kita or namimis kita?


----------



## lourna18

Wei-Wei is right: but should be arranged this way

"Huwag kang mag-alala, magiging maayos din ako."

Take not that:
"I am okay" is present, "I will be okay" is future


----------



## Roshini

What's the difference? "Huwag kang mag-alala, magiging maayos din ako."
 and the one she gave earlier? 
Oh is:  I'll miss you - mamimiss kita or namimis kita?
thanks.


----------



## LanceKitty

Roshini said:
			
		

> Oh is: I'll miss you - mamimiss kita or namimis kita?
> thanks.


 
I'll miss you.  *Mamimiss kita*.
I am missing you.  *Namimiss kita*.


----------



## Roshini

Sige. salamat po.


----------

